# Help Finding new dry food



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello. So long story short me and the wife got our dog about 2 years ago when she was a few months old, from the humane society. Got her on Merricks dry with wet as topper for dinner (dry lamb and rice/all flavors wet). the 1st 9 months we had her she had bad itchies. Finally got her tested






and no food allergy food but alot of environmental. Kept her on Merricks but she gets the runs every few weeks. This time there was blood, ALOT (vet found not bugs or anything else). Decided it was something in the food (we think it's in the canned food). Trying to find a dry that she can eat without having to add any wet to it.

We are thinking about getting Orijen or Fromm. I would ideally like to get Farmina but there's nothing locally and we need something now since her bland diet is up tomorrow.

What do you suggest for a picky eater? 

(sorry for rant in a rush. Thank you for having me btw)


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

So sorry to read about your rescue. If you dog has had any history of digestive troubles, Orijen is not for you. Fromm Gold might work.

If your dog is that picky, promise you won't laugh but Bil Jac's dry are very palatable. Lot of toy breed owners use it because they have picky eaters and its much better quality than what you read about.

The Farmina foods are super palatable but you said you didn't have time to have it shipped.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I like to recommend the Natural Choice Chicken, Whole Brown Rice and Oatmeal. It is a very simple formula and is great for dogs with sensitive stomachs. Baxter eats the Large Breed Adult version and loves his food.


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone,

quick update. we went to a local mom and pop store and after talking to an employee he suggested Fromm chicken and veg, and Earthborn Grain free (only the low protein ones). We bought the Fromm and were given a few samples of the Earthborn. Gave her the Fromm tonight and she was kinda indifferent to it. She ate a few kibbles, walked away, came back ate a few more, sat down on the couch and left a large amount of it. Not what we were hoping for.

Torn right now on feeding her the Earthborn in the AM or keep using the Fromm. I really just want to find a kibble she'll eat and isn't horrible for her. I know the ideal thing is to switch her from one thing to the other gradually but I really need to find something quick before my wife just says forget it and we give her burgers from now on.

Thanks for all your help so far:frown:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never slowly switched any of my dogs with no negative effects to date. As long as your dog isn't overly sensitive I wouldn't worry. My lot of picky eaters like Zero Grain by Rachel Ray and Authority puppy food (not grain free). But their favorite foods have to be premade raw, and kibble soaked in chicken broth with chicken mixed in (I just boil some chicken up to give them). Bil-Jac is a favorite of my niece's spoilt pups.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have always recommended bil jac for picky dogs bu interestingly my most picky boy won't eat it lol. 
If you can find Precise in your area tr Foundation and Sensicare lines are simple but tasty according to my dogs. 
My super picky poodle usually holds out for Purina Beyond chicken dry food and he does just as well on that as he does on any fancier foods. 

I totally understand your frustration. I'm about over picky dogs! Lol


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for the added advice. I never heard of the bill jac food before but will look into it.

I actually feel really dumb for not thinking of the broth idea on my own. At one point when we 1st got her i used to water her dry to make it soft. I thought she didnt like the dry texture at the time. 

Is there anything u should know about using broth? ie should i use reduce salt, should i match the protein in the food or mix it, how much should i use, ect.

Thanks again everyone this has been super helpful.

Quick update:

I just gave her the Earthborn sample and she would have none of it. Literally she took one piece of kibble sniffed the rest of it and just left it. She looked kinda disgusted by it. I even tried hand feed it and she had none of it. 

When I noticed I picked it up and replaced with Fromm. She took more of the kibble but again lost interest. She did take a few from my hands though so thats good (I think). 

I never seen her so uninterested in food before.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Has she had blooddwork done recently? I would be curious if there were an issue with kidneys or liver causing nausea or something. If THAT is not it, I'd totally do tough love.

I make my own broth- but I usually in the crock pot put 4 chicken thighs and enough water to cover the thighs. Add celery, carrots, etc. Then I let it cook on high overnight. In the morning the bones are absolutely mush. I pull the thighs out and chop them up fine with a meat cleaver and then put in a tupperware. The dogs get this mixed with their dry food plus a splash of water, and the bone broth is for me (I have gut issues and this stuff helps like amazing), but there's no reason you couldn't add the broth to the chicken, or use the chicken for yourself on a salad and give the dog the broth. I would do a splash of broth on the kibble, not soak or swimming in it. 

Good luck.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope you find something that works for your dog!


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

She had blood work done when she had the bloody bloody diarrhea. No bugs and no pancreatic issue.

Thanks for the broth recipe.

And thank you for your kind wishes. 

We gave her more fromm for dinner and shr kinda ignored it, not going to cave though. Did order farmina samples. Facebook rep was amazing! 

You know my wife thinks she just doesn't care too much about the dry but will eat it when shes hungry.

Im hoping to find something that excites her and she'll eat without issues, like all my friends and family's dog.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

On the broth point, low sodium is better. Just like for ourselves. "My broth" is really basic. The quickie version is boiled boneless chicken breast and they get both the meat and the broth. I do a "plain" version of shamrockmommy's. Just plain chicken crockpotted to mush, blended up and they get about 2 oz. mixed with kibble.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I may have to try something like that for Baxter. I know that he would love it. Of course, he is a lab so he will eat anything. Haha.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

My toy poodle is very picky, so I cook toppers of meat and veggies for him to mix it wit the kibbles

I don't have too many brands were to choose so he gets a rotation of science diet, propac and eukanuba in small puppy, adult small breed and recently royal canin

I hace tried eartborn before but he doesn't like the taste too mush, he will only eat a few pieces


Have you noticed if your dog prefers a particular shape of kibble? well my toy poodle surely does, he prefers the smaller and flat pieces possible, he dislikes a LOT big or square pieces

If you have problems wit the shapes, you can ask for samples those special breed kibbles, as they have particular sizes and different shapes from normal dog foods, my toy poodle enjoys the eukanuba yorkie and royal canin chihuahua, they also have a more atractive smell than common dog food


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I agree with the kibble shape issue. Sometimes it does come down to shape or size. I would definitely try a variety for your dog.


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

Quick update. She has been eating the Fromm since last Friday. It looks like she only does it because she is hungry and knows she isn't going to get anything else. 

Today we got our Farmina Samples. I gave her some for dinner with the little bit of Fromm she had left over. She picked out all the Farmina and ate it and just left the Fromm in the bowl. I thought it was a mistake or something so I took the Farmina and the Fromm kibbles lined them up on the floor and alternated one kibble with the other. I called her over and she skipped the Fromm kibble and ate the Farmina. I did this again with fresh from the bag Fromm kibble and again she skipped them for the Farmina BUT she did go and grabbed a couple Fromm kibbles but less than half.

I have a dermatologist appointment for her Saturday and I'm bring in the sample bag to have the doctor look it over. If he says it's find for her I'm going to be buying a large bag for her.

I was starting to think the shape/size was part of the issue but the Farmina kibble size is very similar to Merricks. 

Now don't get me wrong I think Fromm and Merricks are all great but for different reasons they just didn't work for Gigi. I Probably would go back to Fromm though if need be. 
Also on a side note the Farmina customer service is BEYOND amazing. I wish I could talk to them all the time.

Thanks for all the advice. I will keep all this in mind for future reference. Especially the Broth recipe and topper recommendation


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well I'm glad that it seems like you found a food that works for your dog! Lets just hope the doctor thinks so too.


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

I really hate my dog's dermatologist he's so nonchalant about everything, I hate that I need a dog dermatologist.

Anyways he said she's allergies are 100% environmental so I can really feed her whatever I feel like. He mentioned that the Merricks is really rich and it have caused the diarrhea. I still think it was the canned Merrick. There always seemed to have some "gunk" (yes, that is the scientific term) on the bottom of most of the cans. I just thought it was "drippings" or left overs from the meal. 

He did say that farmina is very well balanced. Not too sure what that means and my hatred for the man keep me from asking him to explain. 

The Farmina rep was recommending the Cod flavor when I told him about Gigi's allergy issue but when I told him she didn't like it as much as the chicken and that the allergies were 100% environmental he said to get what she likes and not to sweat it so much. Again Farmina reps are awesome. I ordered Gigi 2 small bags of chicken and a small bag of lamb to try/mix up the proteins every 3rd bag. 

If for some reason she does still have issues down the road, I'm happy to have this forum and the suggestions made.

Thanks you all.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad you seem to have found a kibble that works. FWIW, my boxer rescue doesn't tolerate Merrick either. I got a small bag of the grain free duck and sweet potato, and he got diarrhea instantly when I tried giving him just a little of it in his food (1/4 Merrick, 3/4 TOTW Pacific Stream). After it lasted several days, I stopped feeding it to him. Luckily, my senior poodle rescue has an iron cast stomach, and he thrives on variety, so he'll finish the bag - my little garbage disposal, lol!


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Such a cute little one but atleast your dog is doing better now and that's the best.


----------



## Ninety (Mar 19, 2015)

My dog used to be super picky and was always super lean because he would only eat enough to pretty much stay alive, but I finally picked up a bag Orijen about a year ago after trying many different kibbles. It was actually the first food he would eagerly eat without being mixed in with canned food or anything else, and although he's not aggressive about it, he will chase the other animals away from the bag. I'd say it's worth a shot if your current food doesn't work out or for some variety if you can get a sample size bag of it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Farmina blows Orijen out of the park as far as ingredients and company integrity are concerned. Still, saying that, Orijen is far better than most foods out there.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

If your pup has a sensitive system, you might want to try one of the Acana Singles kibbles. Many people have had good luck with them, and their dogs tend to like them.


----------



## ButtersPupp (Apr 6, 2015)

How is the Honest Kitchen? I saw this Pet Food review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCdROTAsBTw. Any other suggestions?


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

HK is pretty good from what i have researched. I decided however to put my sensitive girl on Sojos, dehydrated raw. Doing a million times better ... granted we haven't hit a 3 month mark, which is where she usually starts rejecting food with really bad stools.


----------

